# The Instrumant Players' Clubhouse



## russianboy (Jun 11, 2007)

*The Instrument Players' Clubhouse*

This clubhouse is for anyone that plays, owns, or wishes to play an instrument of any sort.

You can show us pictures of your instrument, ask questions, upload tabs/music, or whatever!

To join: Just tell me the name of the instrument(s) you play and you will be in the club!

Software music creation is also allowed (e.g. making music from loops and whatnot). 

Discussion of bands and gigs is encouraged as well!




*Current Members:*
russianboy-El. Guitar, Violin
GJSNeptune-Ac. Guitar, percussion, piano
erocker-El. Bass, El. Guitar, Ac. Guitar
bigboy86-El. Bass El. Guitar
surfsk8snow.jah-Cello
Solaris17-Violin
mikek75-Ac. Guitar
spectre440-Harmonica, El. Bass
DaMulta-Chorus
Sasqui-El. Guitar, Ac. Guitar
zekrahminator-Viola, Guitar
Polaris573-Alto Sax
Azn Tr14dZ-DJ system
gamer210-Clarinet, El. Guitar
Nemesis881-El. Guitar
Ehstii-El. Guitar, Bass, Percusssion, Recording studio
demonbrawn-Ac. Guitar, El. Bass, Percussion
NewbieBuilder-Baritone Sax
KennyT772- El. Bass
bigboi86-El. Guitar
bassmasta-Tuba, Piano, El. Bass
AsphyxiA-Cla. Guitar, El. Guitar
Jonnycat-Ac. Guitar, El. Guitar, Vocals.
farlex85-Keyboard
AphexDreamer-Viola
ShadowFold-Vocals


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 11, 2007)

Acoustic guitar (Yamaha CPX8 A/E Compass Series), percussion, piano.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 11, 2007)

Do-re-mi-fa-so-la-ti-do


----------



## russianboy (Jun 11, 2007)

I play the Violin and a '03 Fender Squier Stratocaster, and I would not trade that thing for a Les Paul Deluxe.

I use a Fender Frontman 15. I do not like it, I aim for a Marshall half-stack as my amp somewhere in the future.

I can barley play the piano, as I am self taught.


----------



## erocker (Jun 11, 2007)

Bass: G&L L-1000
Guitar (acoustic) Martin D6
Guitar (electric) Original Gibson SG
Ampeg SVT bass head, 4 10" cabinet
Peavy custom 115 guitar amp
I play every instrument I can get my hands on!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 11, 2007)

Im jealous, all I did was play drums way back in the day


----------



## bigboi86 (Jun 11, 2007)

My custom painted fender jazz bass. Been playing for a little over a year, and getting quite good.

EDIT: Nice strat, I like those too.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 11, 2007)

russianboy said:


> I can barley play the piano, as I am self taught.



Me too, and on guitar.


----------



## surfsk8snow.jah (Jun 11, 2007)

The Cello - for 11 years... doesn't mean I'm good though haha.
And I screw around on the piano, took lessons for about 6 mo


----------



## spectre440 (Jun 11, 2007)

i used to play a bit of bass, though i don't any more... which is sort of a shame, since i'd love to get back into it...

i do, however, still play the harmonica. (mainly blues)
own several hohner's, chromatic and diatonic ones.
although my favorite is my first one, which is a 10-hole chromatic one, C scale.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 11, 2007)

im a violinist 6 years now good stuff and i love it to death

i dont understand why we didnt add damulta i mean it may be sarcastic but he could have been in chorus


----------



## mikek75 (Jun 11, 2007)

Last week I bought myself a Yamaha F310 acoustic guitar. I haven't owned a guitar for about 12 years, and I'm well surprised I can remember seven chords, LOL. I'm crap at the moment but its beginning to sound better now my fingertips are starting to toughen up. Anyone got any tips for speeding up the process?


----------



## russianboy (Jun 11, 2007)

spectre440 said:


> i used to play a bit of bass, though i don't any more... which is sort of a shame, since i'd love to get back into it...
> 
> i do, however, still play the harmonica. (mainly blues)
> own several hohner's, chromatic and diatonic ones.
> although my favorite is my first one, which is a 10-hole chromatic one, C scale.



Electric bass?


----------



## spectre440 (Jun 11, 2007)

yeah.


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 11, 2007)

1974 Ovation A/E
2005 US Fender Strat HSS (I'm in love)
2000 Fender "Gibson SG" Squire
1980 "Crestliner" acoustic, LOL

BOSS ME-50 Pedal

Mesa Boogie Studio DC-2 (warm and fuzzy)

Last but not least... a mediocre talent, LOL


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 11, 2007)

I play the viola....and I screw around with the (electric) guitar.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 12, 2007)

mikek75 said:


> Anyone got any tips for speeding up the process?



Play more, press harder.


----------



## mikek75 (Jun 12, 2007)

Fair play, I asked for that, LOL! Its only been a week but its definitely getting easier...


----------



## Mediocre (Jun 12, 2007)

Doe, a deer, a hornless deer...

Ray, the guy that pumps my gas...

Me and him got in a fight

Far is where i kicked his ass....

and so on. I was forced to take piano from 85-91 does that count? Too many freaking clubs 'round here


----------



## russianboy (Jun 12, 2007)

idk, this is for people who enjoy playing instruments, do you?


----------



## Polaris573 (Jun 12, 2007)

Alto Sax


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 12, 2007)

Scratching on Turntables (NuMark)


----------



## russianboy (Jun 12, 2007)

I'll put that in as DJ ok?


----------



## russianboy (Jun 20, 2007)

I have a question.

I bought my Strat from ebay, there was little the guy said about it, only that he had to sell it. 

It has humbucking positions, does the Affinity series come w/ humbucking positions?

Also, it is a Squier, an Affinity one for that matter, but it just sounds _too_ good, its clear, bright, twangy, versatile, and a killer ear-bleedin' lead, basically everything a Fender guitar is known for, and not only that, it is like a rock, in terms of quality, it is a 4 year old guitar, and it has sustained so many drops and such, and the only thing I had to repair was the jack and jack plate becoming loose, but for a guitar that age thats normal and expected.

I payed $175 for this guitar, do you think the guy could have modded it and sold it because he desperately needed money or whatever?

Not that I really care, but it just seems too good to be true.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 20, 2007)

What's it matter? You love it. Leave it be (and god-damnet, protect it).


----------



## russianboy (Jun 20, 2007)

http://www.sharebigfile.com/file/187562/Mixdown--2--wav.html


----------



## Nemesis881 (Jun 21, 2007)

I play guitar.  I don't have a camera so I can't give any photos.  My main guitar is a Ibanez JS100 with dizmarzio super distortion bridge pickup.  My gig amp is a Crate GT3500h with 4x12 behringer cabinet.  My practice amp is a peavy blazer 158.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 21, 2007)

Reason 3.0


----------



## russianboy (Jun 21, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> Reason 3.0


----------



## bigboi86 (Jun 21, 2007)

russianboy said:


> I have a question.
> 
> I bought my Strat from ebay, there was little the guy said about it, only that he had to sell it.
> 
> ...




Fender rocks! The strats have really good tone range. Me and my buddy used to mod guitars. He modded a Washburn to have a floyd rose floating bridge, and some badass pickups(forgot what kind, either dimebuckers or humbuckers), was a really nice guitar. We compared it to his stock strat, and the strat sounds so good, just as good as his modded guitar. Me and another friend put some EMG active pickups in a Peavey Raptor  That thing sounds sweet!


----------



## russianboy (Jun 21, 2007)

bigboi86 said:


> Fender rocks! The strats have really good tone range. Me and my buddy used to mod guitars. He modded a Washburn to have a floyd rose floating bridge, and some badass pickups(forgot what kind, either dimebuckers or humbuckers), was a really nice guitar. We compared it to his stock strat, and the strat sounds so good, just as good as his modded guitar. Me and another friend put some EMG active pickups in a Peavey Raptor  That thing sounds sweet!



yeah, but I payed $175 for that thing, of course its made in Indonesia, but I don't care, but seriously $175 for that awesome thing is just too good to be true.

Gibsons are waaaaay overpriced, there is no way a Les Paul costs $2000 to make, and a standard fender costs $400.

BRAND NAME ABUSE!


----------



## bigboi86 (Jun 21, 2007)

russianboy said:


> yeah, but I payed $175 for that thing, of course its made in Indonesia, but I don't care, but seriously $175 for that awesome thing is just too good to be true.
> 
> Gibsons are waaaaay overpriced, there is no way a Les Paul costs $2000 to make, and a standard fender costs $400.
> 
> BRAND NAME ABUSE!



Those guitars are super nice though, made of high quality wood, and usually a single peice instead of neck and body being screwed together.

Fender has some expensive shit too.


----------



## Ehstii (Jun 21, 2007)

i play guitar: Gibson Epiphone Zakk Wylde Les Paul Special, Gibson SG Faded Special(with EMG pickups), & a custom Petillo made by my buddy Dave Petillo, birch wood acoustic.

i also play a little bass if i feel like it(whatever is laying around)

i play the drums: pearl export

i also have my own recording studio.



ill post some pictures when i get my camera fixed.


----------



## Nemesis881 (Jun 21, 2007)

Ehstii said:


> i also have my own recording studio.




Lucky...recording gear is so freakin expensive :shadedshu


----------



## Ehstii (Jun 21, 2007)

i just have some good hook ups and awesome friends...

=]]


----------



## Ehstii (Jun 21, 2007)

am i not good enough to be added to the members list?


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 21, 2007)

By the way, it's instrum*e*nt.


----------



## russianboy (Jun 21, 2007)

Ehstii said:


> am i not good enough to be added to the members list?



sorry, my internets dead, and im trying to fix it.


----------



## Ehstii (Jun 21, 2007)

russianboy said:


> sorry, my internets dead, and im trying to fix it.



true, its cool. i was just messin.


----------



## bigboi86 (Jun 21, 2007)

Ehstii said:


> i play guitar: Gibson Epiphone Zakk Wylde Les Paul Special, Gibson SG Faded Special(with EMG pickups), & a custom Petillo made by my buddy Dave Petillo, birch wood acoustic.
> 
> i also play a little bass if i feel like it(whatever is laying around)
> 
> ...



Awesome gear! I envy you. I want that Gibson Epiphone.


----------



## russianboy (Jun 21, 2007)

If I ever get a second guitar, it will prob be a Ric 325. and for the harder side of me prob a Gibson explorer.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 21, 2007)

russianboy said:


>



what? Reason involves playing the keyboard and having mixing skills. i've created songs that i didn't even play a single note in, just through mixing alone, and it sounds great.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 21, 2007)

It's called pop music. 

And usually rap.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 21, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> It's called pop music.
> 
> And usually rap.



nope. trance!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 21, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> nope. trance!



oh, and i do a lot of experimental music, some rock, a ton of video game remixes, whatever my mood is at the moment.


----------



## Ehstii (Jun 21, 2007)

bigboi86 said:


> Awesome gear! I envy you. I want that Gibson Epiphone.



im actually selling it.lol


----------



## bigboi86 (Jun 22, 2007)

Ehstii said:


> im actually selling it.lol



If only I could afford it. I probably couldn't afford an old stratocaster.


----------



## russianboy (Jun 22, 2007)

bigboi86 said:


> Those guitars are super nice though, made of high quality wood, and usually a single peice instead of neck and body being screwed together.
> 
> Fender has some expensive shit too.



Usually the ones made in the US cost ~$1000. But the standard Strats cost $400, which is a big difference compared to a standard Gibson.

BTW-I personally prefer bolted necks, if you snap/ruin a neck on a Les Paul your screwed. If you bust a bolted neck on a Strat you can still replace it.


----------



## bigboi86 (Jun 22, 2007)

russianboy said:


> Usually the ones made in the US cost ~$1000. But the standard Strats cost $400, which is a big difference compared to a standard Gibson.
> 
> BTW-I personally prefer bolted necks, if you snap/ruin a neck on a Les Paul your screwed. If you bust a bolted neck on a Strat you can still replace it.



I don't mind bolted necks myself either, and that is definately a good point about if it were to break.

Strats definately are the best budget guitar.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 22, 2007)

Got my eyes on a  Taylor.


----------



## bigboi86 (Jun 22, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> Got my eyes on a  Taylor.



Never even heard of them but just looked em up. They look nice but too expensive. I love the way they look though.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 22, 2007)

Expensive but look and sound beautiful. They offer a range of amazing woods.


----------



## demonbrawn (Jun 22, 2007)

I play the skin flute. Does that count? 

Really, I play drums, guitar, bass, percussion in general, but have yet to take up the keyboard or piano. I'm big into music.


----------



## spectre440 (Jun 22, 2007)

i'd give my first born son for a geddy lee fender jazz bass...







"A modern day warrior
Mean mean stride,
Todays tom sawyer
Mean mean pride!" 


best bass riff ever laid down by anyone, if you ask me...


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 22, 2007)

I met Geddy. Actually I met all but Neil when Rush came to the golf course I worked at for my first job some years ago. Neil's a loner and didn't even come. Had Geddy sign a couple things for me and my friend.


----------



## spectre440 (Jun 22, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> I met Geddy. Actually I met all but Neil when Rush came to the golf course I worked at for my first job some years ago. Neil's a loner and didn't even come. Had Geddy sign a couple things for me and my friend.



that is so fucking awesome!

why dosent stuff like that ever happen to me...


----------



## russianboy (Jun 22, 2007)

demonbrawn said:


> I play the skin flute. Does that count?
> 
> Really, I play drums, guitar, bass, percussion in general, but have yet to take up the keyboard or piano. I'm big into music.



electric guitar & bass?


----------



## demonbrawn (Jun 22, 2007)

Acoustic guitar, electric bass. I had an Ernie Ball Music Man Stingray bass for a long time. Unfortunately, I had to sell it because I was in dire need of money and no, it wasn't so I could build a pc haha. Twas a beautiful maple finish.


----------



## NewbieBuilder (Jun 26, 2007)

ooo, ooo I wanna join!

I play the baritone sax, that thing is a beast I love it...


----------



## KennyT772 (Jun 26, 2007)

Bass guitar..I want to get an Ibanez so badly. The one I have is a complete peice of shit.


----------



## bassmasta (Jun 26, 2007)

tuba, piano and bass! woot!


----------



## bigboi86 (Jul 26, 2007)

My new baby!!






I just grabbed an image off of google(no camera right now). 

It's so nice to play on!!


----------



## AsphyxiA (Jul 26, 2007)

i play guitar, bass, and drums.

My gear:
Epiphone (grosse) Gothic SG
a shitty 2x12 100watt amp
Digitech GNX3 guitar station
Takamine Classical guitar <-- sounds so nice
i don't have a drum set but i usually play on my band mates drum set he has an all birch Premere setup with Aquarius heads and a DW 9000 double bass peddle<-- fast as hell


----------



## bigboi86 (Jul 26, 2007)

AsphyxiA said:


> i play guitar, bass, and drums.
> 
> My gear:
> Epiphone (grosse) Gothic SG
> ...



Welcome to the club, I figured you would be a musician. 

Anyone know if there is some software to use my computer as a distortion pedal?? I need distortion damnit!!


----------



## AsphyxiA (Jul 26, 2007)

what kind of software recording or emulation


----------



## AsphyxiA (Jul 26, 2007)

Amplitube for emulation or Sonar for recording, ive had the best expirence with Sonar user friendliness for ametuers.  Amplitube, haven't tried it but heard a lot about it, seems really good software.  I know Line6 has software too but i tend to sty away from line6 because of theyre crappy sampling methods, I'm not really big on there amp models, I'm a digitech user.


----------



## russianboy (Jul 26, 2007)

is this thread back up?


----------



## AsphyxiA (Jul 26, 2007)

here is my gear


----------



## Jonnycat (Jul 27, 2007)

Well, I have an electric guitar and an acoustic guitar, and a tube amp I rebuilt (also building my own tube amp, but I'm not in a big hurry to finish it).  

I don't play much, though, maybe a couple o' times a year.  I do whistle and sing alot, though, does that count?


----------



## bigboi86 (Jul 27, 2007)

AsphyxiA said:


> Amplitube for emulation or Sonar for recording, ive had the best expirence with Sonar user friendliness for ametuers.  Amplitube, haven't tried it but heard a lot about it, seems really good software.  I know Line6 has software too but i tend to sty away from line6 because of theyre crappy sampling methods, I'm not really big on there amp models, I'm a digitech user.



I just want to have some distortion man, I guess emulation? I'll check those programs out. 

BTW, my friend has that same pedal, it emulates like every other pedal, really neat also really expensive.


----------



## bigboi86 (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh nice!! Amplitube rules man!! If you use ASIO then it has no delay, directx sound has horrible delay. 

Here is a screenshot. I am loving the distortion!! All the metal songs I've learned come to life.


----------



## POGE (Jul 27, 2007)

im a player of women


----------



## AsphyxiA (Jul 27, 2007)

bigboi86 said:


> Oh nice!! Amplitube rules man!! If you use ASIO then it has no delay, directx sound has horrible delay.
> 
> Here is a screenshot. I am loving the distortion!! All the metal songs I've learned come to life.



what sort of input do you use to plug in your guitar?  I use to have some midi to USB cables lying around but i think they were eaten by my dog 
oh and the pedal board was free of charge, my friend stopped playing guitar and didn't want it anymore so he gave it to me.


----------



## bigboi86 (Jul 27, 2007)

1/4 to 1/8th inch adapter. Plugs straight into my line in port on my PC.


----------



## bigboi86 (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh and here's a real pic of my guitar.

EDIT: Let me resize it....


----------



## russianboy (Jun 23, 2008)

is this it for the players?

E-JESUS THREAD RESURRECTION


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 23, 2008)

I play some keys/piano. Not really trained, so my technique is lacking to the point you could argue I don't really play , but I can improvise along w/ most anything, and frequently play some pretty good music w/ some friends.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 23, 2008)

I never knew this thread existed till  now. 

I play the Viola for about six years now and Just picked up on using Fruity Loops XXL 8.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 23, 2008)

I do vocals for my friends melodeath project. My razer piranha's have high quality voice pick up cababilities. Just set this thing away from you and scream away..


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey would it be possible to arrange some kind of tpu music project? You know, we could record some stuff, upload it somewhere, and pass it on to someone to add their piece or something like that. Each person adding a piece. Could be interesting........


----------



## russianboy (Jun 23, 2008)

er, i don't think it would work. TPU has highly varying tastes, and me, a raw lead blues guy, probably wouldn't work well with say, a Line 6 zillion effect shredder.


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 6, 2008)

Another instrument player here.

Here's a pic of the main guitars I use.





Has what they are at the start of the Guitar Clubhouse thread.

I also have an old hand me down upright piano which is in need of some serious refurbishing from too many moves.


----------

